# Call the Midwife not Recording?



## monicawilcox (Oct 26, 2012)

I have set a SP for this show on both Tivo's. But neither one is picking up the new episodes. They are showing in "upcoming episodes" so I am selecting them manually. This show has been running at least 4 weeks now. Is anyone else having this problem? I am on Comcast/Xfinity in California. Thanks!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

What shows up in your history?


----------



## monicawilcox (Oct 26, 2012)

I never think to look there, so I checked. It doesn't appear anywhere in the history, either future or past. Other than the ones that I have deleted after watching them. It's as if the Tivo knows nothing about this show, although the SP is there and it does list the upcoming episodes. I have reloaded my SP a couple of times and the Tivo has been re-booted during the past couple of weeks. Weird . . .


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

monicawilcox said:


> I never think to look there, so I checked. It doesn't appear anywhere in the history, either future or past. Other than the ones that I have deleted after watching them. It's as if the Tivo knows nothing about this show, although the SP is there and it does list the upcoming episodes. I have reloaded my SP a couple of times and the Tivo has been re-booted during the past couple of weeks. Weird . . .


I was having a problem with the Tivo picking them up - I changed my Season Pass from "First Run Only" to "First Run and Repeats" and it has picked up every episode since...


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I was having a problem with the Tivo picking them up - I changed my Season Pass from "First Run Only" to "First Run and Repeats" and it has picked up every episode since...


This might be because it shows the original air dates as February of this year. I assume that is when it first showed in Great Britain.

We have two major PBS stations here in DC area. What's interesting is that while the original air dates are the same, one has the repeat "R" listed in the programming info. The other doesn't.

I always assumed it new programs were repeats from the "R." Maybe it uses a combo of both. ("R" + original air date.)


----------



## monicawilcox (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, changing to "first run and repeat" solved the problem. That is interesting. I will check the original air dates from now on, as you are probably right about them airing in GB earlier and Tivo thinks it is a repeat. Brilliant! Thanks again.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

monicawilcox said:


> Well, changing to "first run and repeat" solved the problem. That is interesting. I will check the original air dates from now on, as you are probably right about them airing in GB earlier and Tivo thinks it is a repeat. Brilliant! Thanks again.


Yay!

Glad it worked


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

This has been a problem for years. It would be nice if Tivo and Tribune could work together to solve it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

monicawilcox said:


> Well, changing to "first run and repeat" solved the problem. That is interesting. I will check the original air dates from now on, as you are probably right about them airing in GB earlier and Tivo thinks it is a repeat. Brilliant! Thanks again.


I think the same thing happens with Merlin.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

It happens with all the Canadian and UK shows -- Merlin and Lost Girl are two definite cases. There will be more SyFy shows in the spring where this will be an issue, including Primeval New World and Continuum.


----------



## Yorkshireexile (May 28, 2003)

We had the same problem, and going to 'new and repeat' fixed it. Is it only Comcast customers having this issue? Are Comcast not marking the show as new?


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

It's not just Comcast -- I have Cox and it's the same thing. The cable companies don't mark the show as new, the guide data provider does by setting an original air date. But for US markets the OAD should be the US date, not the UK date.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

This also happens with FIOS.

It is the TiVo guide data supplied by Tribune Media which creates the problem.

Also I don't think shows are marked new. I believe that old shows are marked as repeat. ("R")

If you look at the original broadcast date it lists dates in February when the show was originally broadcast in the UK. I believe this is the root of the problem.

Yes, including repeats will get the episodes, but eventually it will start recording the episodes you just watched. So a not great compromise.


----------

